# Your stroller/pram!



## x__amour

Just a random thread, curious to see what everyone's strollers/prams look like! :D
Here's mine. I have the Graco Travel System in Libby. :flow:
 



Attached Files:







graco-passage-travel-system-libby_BG00242.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 16









189043_1788390342431_1019754384_2067491_4628021_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tasha41

I don't have any pics of it in use right now.. but I have a Peg Perego Uno in Moka. I bought it in that colour because I thought it'd be better for OH when he walked Elyse, but I'm the only one that uses it ever, so I should have bought a more colourful one I would have liked better. I love the stroller itself though.

Am hoping to buy a Maclaren soon though. I've been saying that about a year but my LO is small and the stroller's been good for her, but now that we don't need to bring much with us when we go out and I don't want to take the big one out, I want something a bit smaller
 



Attached Files:







uno1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1









uno2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SophieGrace

This Is My Second Pushchair lol Had A Babystyle Polka pram but bought this one when she was 4 months :D I Love It!! SO Does Daisy For That Matter!! 

I Can't beleive i get excited over pushchairs :haha:
Daisy Sat In Her Pushchair When I Got It :D
 



Attached Files:







JWCSSola.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 257









014.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Luke's_mummy

We currently have the silver cross 3d in charcoal, I hate it!!! We've had it since birth.

When the new baby comes in November, were getting the cossato get set go tandem :) https://www.google.co.uk/m/search?site=images&oe=UTF-8&client=safari&hl=en&q=cosatto+get+set+go+tandem&spell=1&ei=O_qjTaDoO8OJjwenn4FD&ved=0CBUQBSgA#i=3


----------



## 08marchbean

i have the icandy peach, in sweetpea
https://www.katiesplaypen.co.uk/images/peach.png

for some reason its taking aaaaages to upload a pic so hears a link. :wacko:


----------



## Nimoo

I have a quinny speedi
But yesterday my tyre popped soo now need to get a new inertube thing damn that nail in the bottom fence bit aaah :( oh well :)


----------



## Nimoo

Oops double post


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i candy peach n sweet pea and mothercare wizzy


----------



## _laura

the quinny Zapp xtra. I'll upload a photo when I'm not on my phone! I love it cause it's so small and lightweight.


----------



## Mellie1988

We have a mamas and papas pulse, used to have a petite star zia....gutted that I swapped it because I don't really like m&p one...

Theo doesn't really go in his buggy much anymore tho so doesn't matter much! Absolutely love the baby jogger mini, deff would have that if Theo still relied on his buggy! 

X


----------



## KaceysMummy

I have a Jane Slalom Pro Matrix - different colour than in picture though.
We also have one of them old metal silver cross prams :haha: but hardly ever used it...
Just got a wee cheapish stroller for the summer - so much easier for getting on the bus and so lightweight.
I've always wanted a mamas and papas luna though :? 
xx
 



Attached Files:







slalom-matrix-meteorite.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1









49-3764446SPA75UC898562M.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mayb_baby

Silver cross 3D great for the town but I'm getting a mc claren for when we go out as we need more space in our little corsa lol
Silver cross is good for bad terrain though xxx


----------



## Rhio92

This is my Mamas and Papas Pipi... I hate the thing! It feels dead flimsy, and it's forward facing, so I can't see Connor. I used to have a gorgeous mothercare travel system, but had to get this thing instead...

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/pram.jpg


----------



## rockys-mumma

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8e41P5gjIbXCF_cdghyVkdgQJFmZUY7177YCJN2uiXHys_o8P

Maclaren XLR but i never use it, did when he was little though and it was fab! Oh and I didnt have the carry cot just the carseat. 

Now I use A quinny Zapp but hate that the bu gger doesn't lay down. Otherwise I love it! Would get the Zapp xtra if Alfie wasnt walking, he hates being in the buggy now so it would be a waste really!

It folds up sooo small https://www.quinny-zapp.org.uk/images/quinny-zapp-pink-folded.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

I ave a Graco Flip It in Pagoda. I really love it. Its a pain, when the handle is flipped, to maneuver it on grass/carpet, but I can deal. We've had Finn in the stroller part (rather than just the carseat snapped into it) a couple times now and he loves it! He falls asleep much better in it when he can see me. I can't imagine having a stroller that doesn't flip now.

https://bettysbabystuff.com/wp-content/uploads/wpsc/product_images/51Y9l6A671L.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51-s-h94E%2BL._SL380_.jpg

Handle flips to the front like so.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rrgOvP%2BQL._SL380_.jpg


----------



## _laura

rockys-mumma said:


> Would get the Zapp xtra if Alfie wasnt walking, he hates being in the buggy now so it would be a waste really!
> 
> It folds up sooo small https://www.quinny-zapp.org.uk/images/quinny-zapp-pink-folded.jpg

that is why I love my pram! Fits so small in the boot of my tiny car! With tonnes of space for other stuff :)


----------



## amygwen

We have a Graco Glider travel system: little hoot

I got it because it had cutesy owls on it. But it's a POS

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51XQiKsV5SL._AA400_.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

I have the Qinny Buzz 3.


I used to have the Graco Bear travel system.


----------



## JoJo16

i first had the silver cross 3d and hated it only used it whilst alice was in the carry cot and then i got a mclaren XT but it was just black so i got a pink foot muff which can be unzipped so its just a cover on the seat and its swaps around for winter and summer. i love my mclaren :)


----------



## Natasha2605

We have the Silvercross 3D, but I only liked the pram part of it. We also have the Mamas and Papas Luna Mix which I love and the Mamas and Papas Beat which I mostly use! xx


----------



## annawrigley

Mamas & Papas pliko pramette (0-3 months)


Hauck Malibu (3-6 months)


Babystyle Oyster (6 months-now)


----------



## Lydiarose

mamas and papas pipi in seaside stripes as someone else posted but i love it! brought it at the weekend.

and also the quinny buzz 3 in storm.


----------



## vinteenage

If I had money, I would buy many strollers. Alas, I dont. We will be getting a jogging stroller though.


----------



## stephx

At the moment i have an Icandy Apple



Also we had an Icandy Cherry (3 months- 6 months)



Annnd a Quinny Buzz (from birth-3 months)



We just have the apple now its amazing compared to the other two which i hated! x


----------



## vinteenage

How much do these prams cost, girls? Here they'd easily be $500+ (so £305+) and I can't imagine spending that much, multiple times!


----------



## annawrigley

vinteenage said:


> How much do these prams cost, girls? Here they'd easily be $500+ (so £305+) and I can't imagine spending that much, multiple times!

The first one I had retails at £400 ($654) but I got it for £100 ($163) off a woman on here!

Second one cost £80 ($131).

The one I have now cost £250 ($409). I borrowed the money from my Dad until I got the money for my 18th that my parents saved for me then paid him back.

And I sold each one before getting a new one :D


----------



## vinteenage

Ah well the first two weren't really high then. The third was...quite a bit. :haha: but you know that!

Prams just aren't that big of a thing in the US, perhaps in more urban areas but even then...I dont think to the degree in the UK! Itd be harder to resell them here.


----------



## AriannasMama

I've got 2, my travel system and a cheapo umbrella stroller which is really nice for just running in and out of somewhere.

Travel system w/o carseat:
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217137_10150237028400921_590700920_9182684_964548_n.jpg

Umbrella stroller (not the exact one we have, ours is pink):
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-5979972reg.jpg

I've got my eye on this stroller too:
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-8934148reg.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

I really want this, or this.

For next baby Ill get something like those and a separate car seat.


----------



## lucy_x

I have the same as sophie grace, Got it second hand (10months old, with reciept!) with the footmuff for £100.

I love it :)


----------



## SophieGrace

lucy_x said:


> I have the same as sophie grace, Got it second hand (10months old, with reciept!) with the footmuff for £100.
> 
> I love it :)

Its SOOOOOOOOOOOO easy to push lol :) I Love mine Too!! Myn was £120 off of here :) but paid another £66 for the flippin footmuff!! x


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> I ave a Graco Flip It in Pagoda. I really love it. Its a pain, when the handle is flipped, to maneuver it on grass/carpet, but I can deal. We've had Finn in the stroller part (rather than just the carseat snapped into it) a couple times now and he loves it! He falls asleep much better in it when he can see me. I can't imagine having a stroller that doesn't flip now.
> 
> https://bettysbabystuff.com/wp-content/uploads/wpsc/product_images/51Y9l6A671L.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51-s-h94E%2BL._SL380_.jpg
> 
> Handle flips to the front like so.
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rrgOvP%2BQL._SL380_.jpg

I had no idea the handle could flip! Hmm! I would imagine it would make maneuvering a little bit more difficult. How do you flip the handle though?


----------



## Hotbump

omg they are expensive ana i thought my double stroller that cost me 129 i think cant remember i thought that was expensive :haha;
Look at you daphne already planning for the next baby great taste by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I ave a Graco Flip It in Pagoda. I really love it. Its a pain, when the handle is flipped, to maneuver it on grass/carpet, but I can deal. We've had Finn in the stroller part (rather than just the carseat snapped into it) a couple times now and he loves it! He falls asleep much better in it when he can see me. I can't imagine having a stroller that doesn't flip now.
> 
> https://bettysbabystuff.com/wp-content/uploads/wpsc/product_images/51Y9l6A671L.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51-s-h94E%2BL._SL380_.jpg
> 
> Handle flips to the front like so.
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rrgOvP%2BQL._SL380_.jpg
> 
> I had no idea the handle could flip! Hmm! I would imagine it would make maneuvering a little bit more difficult. How do you flip the handle though?Click to expand...

 That was my second stroller choice. I ended up getting one that looks almost exactly like it but the handle didn't flip


----------



## Burchy314

My stoller was 180 I think, but it was my birthday present gift lol.


----------



## lily123

We had a Mamas and Papas Pliko Pramette

Absolutely loved it at first, i grew to quickly HATE it though!

Now we have this guy...

Maclaren Quest Sport. I adore it. it's sooo light and folds down very small :)

xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I had a chunky old bebecar thing (the original baby who the pram was bought for is now 9, to give you a clue how old...) given to me for free when she was born. But it was huge and difficult to use and I disliked it immensely, although the pram top saved me buying a moses basket :haha:
then I got a quinny buzz off of ebay which I loved but wanted something that folded smaller.
Now I have a maclaren xlr. Love it soooo much :D Issy looks so comfy in it! My mum also has a mothercare xoob for issy and the comparison between the two just shows how good quality maclaren really is!


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I ave a Graco Flip It in Pagoda. I really love it. Its a pain, when the handle is flipped, to maneuver it on grass/carpet, but I can deal. We've had Finn in the stroller part (rather than just the carseat snapped into it) a couple times now and he loves it! He falls asleep much better in it when he can see me. I can't imagine having a stroller that doesn't flip now.
> 
> https://bettysbabystuff.com/wp-content/uploads/wpsc/product_images/51Y9l6A671L.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51-s-h94E%2BL._SL380_.jpg
> 
> Handle flips to the front like so.
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rrgOvP%2BQL._SL380_.jpg
> 
> I had no idea the handle could flip! Hmm! I would imagine it would make maneuvering a little bit more difficult. How do you flip the handle though?Click to expand...

In the side picture, the little grey thing about 3/4 down the handle bar? You pull that up on each side and then push it over. Its easy!

Yeah its fine in like the mall and sidewalks flipped but doing turns on carpet and grass is hard because the bigger wheels stick.

It was just a little under $200 (car seat comes with) it was a shower gift from OHs brother and girlfriend, off our registry.


----------



## Natasha2605

my silvercross was £500, which converts to $812 on the converter site. My Luna Mix was £200 so $325 and my newest one cost a total of £60 so $80 odd. I already have my sights set on a new one but it's nearly £300 haha xx


----------



## sarah0108

I have 5 :blush:
First one, obaby Zezu pramette i bought for Harriet (plain black - they didnt have funky colours when i bought it :lol:) i absolutely LOVED it and still use it when i can. [cost me £180 at the time]
https://www.pushchairreviews.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Obaby-ZeZu-Pramette-Multiple-Views.jpg

Second one i bought for when we were nipping places so it would fit in the car easily (for Harriet again) Ziggy zebra stroller:Cost me £80 inc footmuff etc.]
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609704925701280.jpg?mime=image/jpeg&realname=59131400-ac66-4c7c-9e87-7d1fb68bb364.jpg

Then i got this one for the little monkeys when i had Maxie, chicco 0.5 twin:[Bought for £179.99]
https://lifeandlooks.com/Images/Models/150/12368.jpg

Then when max was 2 weeks old i got this one :haha: and i love it (gutted because its broke atm) because it fits on the bus. My model looks slightly different, silvercross pop duo:[bought for £225]
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ZOnl3TExL._SX315_.jpg

and lastly, my new addition for our holiday (but ive been using it because its AMAZING!!!!) mothercare urbanite :): [Bought for £110]
https://www.cheapestpushchairs.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/urbanite.jpg


----------



## rockys-mumma

I want a bugaboo bee :(


----------



## Leah_xx

I have the Graco Alano
My aunt got it for me for christmas
https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/sexileah23/alano.jpg


----------



## stephx

rockys-mumma said:


> I want a bugaboo bee :(

I want a bugaboo chameleon :( it makes me sad how expensive they are! X


----------



## GypsyDancer

i have a silver cross sleepover deluxe

it was about £560 i think but i lovee it so much..and here is zach and myself modelling it <3
 



Attached Files:







230487944.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0789.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 16









DSC_0733.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ive got the babystyle oyster with ocean colour pack and maxi-cosi car seat. I think it cost £500 altogether x


----------



## amygwen

Here's my jogging stroller:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/B9lth1Wl7w0C0vMNDsEDB03605NhjaBww3bAsAC2PqjnKLLv0k7nGM06HrQYEEdnwAowVTXC11wg5NDBjv4jA6sI4PQOMBHyv0RqeAttqPfAPCz4ctqRQE8TslhIocHVN5VKhYTcWSK0wLffLbfngVFCNMYBF3g

And my POS umbrella stroller LOL
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/public/XpPdG8kYa0uKFoO_Lzg4j1Xk8XYeArx4H0ORnS7nh9HR8HV4KqamcIj9IzQlDD7pk9ZTk-KGHKAkeB60KxWAFlqPSSm7qPfBVXkhAMj8j5jQGQfU-7hPkl5acY3uLsGw3Q9laKmOeeVKPfPNMMLSEN4aWSRNrXwG9sgB


----------



## vinteenage

amygwen said:


> Here's my jogging stroller:
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/B9lth1Wl7w0C0vMNDsEDB03605NhjaBww3bAsAC2PqjnKLLv0k7nGM06HrQYEEdnwAowVTXC11wg5NDBjv4jA6sI4PQOMBHyv0RqeAttqPfAPCz4ctqRQE8TslhIocHVN5VKhYTcWSK0wLffLbfngVFCNMYBF3g



^ Thats a good stroller!


----------



## amygwen

vinteenage said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Here's my jogging stroller:
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/B9lth1Wl7w0C0vMNDsEDB03605NhjaBww3bAsAC2PqjnKLLv0k7nGM06HrQYEEdnwAowVTXC11wg5NDBjv4jA6sI4PQOMBHyv0RqeAttqPfAPCz4ctqRQE8TslhIocHVN5VKhYTcWSK0wLffLbfngVFCNMYBF3g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Thats a good stroller!Click to expand...



It definitely is!
I got it off ebay for $200
But I rarely use it LOL. When I bought it I was like "I NEED A JOGGING STROLLER TO JOG" but I don't jog anyways, so it was kind of a waste of money. I need to start using it more! But it lasts until kids are like 5 years old, so I have a while!


----------



## Ablaski17

This is mine ! 
https://www.uppababy.com/products/product.php?id=119

And ...
https://www.babytrend.com/joggers_single/JG98728.html

And..
https://www.uppababy.com/products/product.php?id=170

Last but not least ...
https://www.chiccousa.com/gear/strollers/trevi/trevi-miro.aspx


----------



## sarah0108

i want an oyster!!!


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> rockys-mumma said:
> 
> 
> I want a bugaboo bee :(
> 
> I want a bugaboo chameleon :( it makes me sad how expensive they are! XClick to expand...

You don't! They're horrible IMO, a kid at nursery has one and we took them to the park and I pushed her and my arms were dropping off by the time we got there (10 min walk) just from steering it and going up and down curves x


----------



## annawrigley

vinteenage said:


> Ah well the first two weren't really high then. The third was...quite a bit. :haha: but you know that!
> 
> Prams just aren't that big of a thing in the US, perhaps in more urban areas but even then...I dont think to the degree in the UK! Itd be harder to resell them here.

Yeah they're definitely a bigger deal over here, I think its cos stuff is generally closer together so we tend to walk everywhere or get buses.


----------



## rockys-mumma

What one? The bee or the chamelion? 

I was about 95% getting a bee (from ebay :blush:) until I put alfie in one in mothercare and his head was at the top. Wouldnt have lasted 10 mins! Damn boy is so long but at least he saved me money! I now want a baby jogger city mini or a quinny zapp xtra... :roll:


----------



## annawrigley

The Chameleon! I want a smaller one now :lol: But I'm not ready to "let go" of him being parent-facing yet :roll: But I want a Maclaren or something.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Maclarens are great, mines a bit bulky though! Not sure I could go back to it after the quinny zapp! I need a baby jogger. Have you seen the way they fold!?!?!?!


----------



## rockys-mumma

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK64fKb4oBw


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ Want one! :blush: 
My OH is ready to kill me, I talk about swapping prams all the time, talk about other women's prams whilst we're out, and generally bore him to death. I think if I told him I wanted something else he'd go bonkers!


----------



## nadinek

had an icandy cherry now have an icandy peach twin. love the icandys! I wanted a Stokke but fell in love with the cherry.


----------



## lily123

Maclarens are amazingggggg! I love our Quest Sport.
...A little too much i think lol, every morning when i come down the stairs and see it folded oh so neatly, i get a little bit happy inside... simple pleasures lol.
x


----------



## Kalah

Mama's & Papa's Tundra - It's really nice but I wish it came in plain black color!
https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/201096501?$pdLarge$


----------



## vinteenage

Oh Kalah I like that!

My grandmother is buying this (I dont remember if it's grey or black) for...her house, but we will be borrowing it. We live on dirt roads.


----------



## Kalah

vinteenage said:


> Oh Kalah I like that!
> 
> My grandmother is buying this (I dont remember if it's grey or black) for...her house, but we will be borrowing it. We live on dirt roads.

the link doesn't work, it tries to go to "v" :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

whoops! fixed :) thank yiou!


----------



## Rhio92

Anyone know what luna mix's are like? x


----------



## Mellie1988

I did a trial for mamas and papas and got a Luna mix for a week...it was okay I guess, I didn't love it tho. The harness is a "free" harness so it's not attached to the back of the pram and Theo could just lean out of it, didn't really like it based on that really...it was easy enough to push though and not too heavy, folded abit strange like in half so was quite wide when folded...that's all I can think of really...not a positive review really nut like I said, only had it for a week 
X


----------



## Natasha2605

I love my Luna Mix. It folds like a dream and because of the floating harness Summer enjoys being in it more as she can be nosy. It is so easy to push one handed and I can't recommend it enough. Well worth the £200 I spent xx


----------



## annawrigley

rockys-mumma said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK64fKb4oBw

:shock: Must have!


----------



## Mellie1988

^ yep its the best pushchair i've used to date Anna :D I was gutted when I had to give it back for the trial I was doing lol...I LOVE how it folds, how you push it, the huge shopping basket, the handle height, the seat, the hood....just everything :thumbup: I was really considering getting one for Theo but he rarely uses his buggy now :cry: 

x


----------



## SophieGrace

^^^^Wow! You cam actually do pushchair testing?!? Lol id love that!! Dream job!:blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

They have that stroller in the US too!

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4273033

:dance: kinda want it lol


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> They have that stroller in the US too!
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4273033
> 
> :dance: kinda want it lol

OMG. Expensive! :shock:


----------



## stephx

How expensive are prams in the US? Cause that's quiet cheap for one over here! X


----------



## wishuwerehere

Prams are expensive in the UK - and getting more and more so. 
Just read an article in the paper today about the bugaboo donkey - the first pram (so the article says) to cross the £1000 mark :shock: although it is selling in the US as well, for $1400...


----------



## sarah0108

i want to trial prams and buggies :rofl:!


----------



## x__amour

stephx said:


> How expensive are prams in the US? Cause that's quiet cheap for one over here! X

It depends on the brand, kwim? I have a Graco that came with a car seat and a stroller and that was $180. The highest I've seen is like almost $300.


----------



## Mellie1988

My friends brother works for Mamas & Papas and they asked her and 4 friends to come to like a big M&Ps warehouse and we had like lunch, tea, biscuits etc .... played with loads of buggies then we got to trial a few, I tested the M&P luna, Petite star zia, Baby city mini jogger and M&P Solar? :thumbup: had them all for like a week each, it was great :D 

Maybe message like M&P head quarters type thing and ask if they ever do buggy trials and could you be put on their mailing list? :thumbup: 
x


----------



## sarah0108

i dont think id be considered because i need doubles :haha:


----------



## GypsyDancer

x__amour said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> How expensive are prams in the US? Cause that's quiet cheap for one over here! X
> 
> It depends on the brand, kwim? I have a Graco that came with a car seat and a stroller and that was $180. The highest I've seen is like almost $300.Click to expand...

whatttt! $300 is the highest youve seen?? we need to move to america i think!! seems cheaper..mine converts to $910 and it didnt even come with a carseat :|


----------



## x__amour

GypsyDancer said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> How expensive are prams in the US? Cause that's quiet cheap for one over here! X
> 
> It depends on the brand, kwim? I have a Graco that came with a car seat and a stroller and that was $180. The highest I've seen is like almost $300.Click to expand...
> 
> whatttt! $300 is the highest youve seen?? we need to move to america i think!! seems cheaper..mine converts to $910 and it didnt even come with a carseat :|Click to expand...

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> GypsyDancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> How expensive are prams in the US? Cause that's quiet cheap for one over here! X
> 
> It depends on the brand, kwim? I have a Graco that came with a car seat and a stroller and that was $180. The highest I've seen is like almost $300.Click to expand...
> 
> whatttt! $300 is the highest youve seen?? we need to move to america i think!! seems cheaper..mine converts to $910 and it didnt even come with a carseat :|Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP! I would never spend over $200 for a stroller and if I spent that much I would make sure it came with a car seat!!

I have a graco stroller as well and it comes with a car seat and the car seat base. It was $180 but I am pretty sure we used out 20% off discount on it too.


----------



## Natasha2605

The price differances between the two countries are amazinnnng! I'm so picky when it comes to pushchairs it's mad! To think I've spent around £800 on pushchairs in eleven months! wow


----------



## flutterbywing

Not sure I should even say, and it would probably scare me to see it all written down, lol

We had a silvercross 3d for Jak (sold), and a chicco caddy (died), then got a quinny buzz when we were expecting Summer, also got a second hand phil and ted, but never used it, and sold it on for the same amount I paid, then got a silvercross dazzle because the buzz was too heavy for my liking, loved it but it wasn't parent facing and I always have my babies parent facing, so I sold it, and the quinny buzz and bought a bebe confort streety, I love this, we still have it but it lives at my mums house for when she has the kids, I then bought a second hand cossatto duet lite to take on holiday with us, it would be a slight over reaction to say it ruined my holiday but it wasn't far off, promptly sold that on again for what I paid for it. When I got PG with Noah I wanted a pram with a carry cot and it would cost me £200 to get a carrycot for the streety, so I bought a mamas and papas sola and carrycot for £350, this is my main pushchair now, but I also have a silvercross pop duo which is fab :D

so the compressed version

Silvercross 3d SOLD
Chicco caddy DIED
Quinny Buzz SOLD
Phil n Teds SOLD
Silvercross dazzle SOLD
Cossatto duet lite SOLD
Bebe confort streety AT MUMS
Mamas and papas sola 
Silvercross pop duo


----------



## rockys-mumma

Hana thats a lot of prams.....


I'm jealous :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Prams/pushchairs in Britain are so expensive :sad1: I'm currently looking for a parent facing one, even 2nd hand on Gumtree, they're like £200 :O 
I want to go to America :brat:


----------



## nadinek

:confused: some of them are a bit more than in the US, but loads of em that the uk girls have said they have just are more expensive. i mean a stokke isn't that much differetn in the uk to the us. think more of it is uk ppl using them more so better ones being more popular than in america?


----------



## rockys-mumma

I think if anyone has a Stokke and your not proper minted, your a prat! They are ugly and impratical and generally unaffordable to most people and even if you can afford it, SURELY there has got to be something you would rather spend your money on lol. Same goes to all pushchairs in that price range. Its just snobbery imo lol. Nothing wrong with a good ol' maclaren ect :lol:


I'd rather a car than a £1000 pram thanks :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

nadinek said:


> :confused: some of them are a bit more than in the US, but loads of em that the uk girls have said they have just are more expensive. i mean a stokke isn't that much differetn in the uk to the us. think more of it is uk ppl using them more so better ones being more popular than in america?

Yeah I agree. All of the US girls' prams (as far as I can remember!) were the same kinda type, and would cost the same over here!


----------



## stephx

I'm a bit of a pram snob lol :blush: 

but stokkes are vile :sick: I can't understand why someone would buy one, there all plasticy aswell so god knows how they can justify that pricetag x


----------



## _laura

stephx said:


> I'm a bit of a pram snob lol :blush:
> 
> but stokkes are vile :sick: I can't understand why someone would buy one, there all plasticy aswell so god knows how they can justify that pricetag x

They just seem so tacky!


----------



## vinteenage

annawrigley said:


> nadinek said:
> 
> 
> :confused: some of them are a bit more than in the US, but loads of em that the uk girls have said they have just are more expensive. i mean a stokke isn't that much differetn in the uk to the us. think more of it is uk ppl using them more so better ones being more popular than in america?
> 
> Yeah I agree. All of the US girls' prams (as far as I can remember!) were the same kinda type, and would cost the same over here!Click to expand...

Yah the prams you ladies have just aren't easy to come by here. Even in out Babies R Us, the "fancy" ones arent available instore, only online. Plus I cant imagine spending $1000 on a pram! I could get a car for that much!


----------



## Abblebubba

Okay you ready for this? :blush:

I have had the Urban Detour (Birth - 5 months)


Then i got given the mamas and Papas Pramette (6-9 months)


Then i got my BEAUTIFUL Quinny Buzz 4 (6 months- 14 months)


Then i got the Ziggy Zebra Stroller (15 months- for holiday)


Then i got the Gracco with play tray (17 months -.....)


Then i got My OH's favorite the City Jogger :flower: (18 months-....)
https://i54.tinypic.com/ei495f.jpg

Now i have the Mclaren Quest which i Love as Tyler-Jay can get in and out himself and its so lightweight - the only thing i dont like about it is when you take LO out of it can tip up :dohh:

https://i53.tinypic.com/2j674ti.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/untitled.jpg

My lovely "Out N About Nipper 360 Twin" <3

Old piccy though, I think that was taken October time lol xx


----------



## Hotbump

^^ aww they are soo adorable


----------



## nadinek

rockys-mumma said:


> I think if anyone has a Stokke and your not proper minted, your a prat! They are ugly and impratical and generally unaffordable to most people and even if you can afford it, SURELY there has got to be something you would rather spend your money on lol. Same goes to all pushchairs in that price range. Its just snobbery imo lol. Nothing wrong with a good ol' maclaren ect :lol:
> 
> 
> I'd rather a car than a £1000 pram thanks :rofl:

:growlmad: so am i a prat or a snob? we was going to get a stokke because i liked them and they were practical for us. it wasnt the money behind why we didn't. we dont live in a palce where a car would be practical at all so we needed a good pram and thought that wouldve been the best one for us.

wow i thought people here were supportive not right judgemental. GLad i know now. i'm sure all of us spend money onf stuff that would be a luxury for others but i wouldnt judge you for it.


----------



## tasha41

I have an expensive stroller by Canadian standards, Peg Perego Uno, came to about $450 on sale from $499 back when I was buying it. I think it is cheaper now! My friends usually have Gracos in the $180-$200s range.

I wanted the Peg Perego Skate, but the Uno folded up considerably smaller. Looked at Silvercross and SAW some Bugaboos but would never think of spending that. Realistically I knew it wouldn't get used often enough to justify that cost.

Been trying to get a MacLaren, but they've been harder to come by since the recalls over here.

But ya.. I think we spend less because we use them less probably.. more people seem to have cars vs. relying on public transit or walking here. NOTHING is within walking distance lol and I hear of UK girls talking about walking into town to go to the shops all the time.. wth? The grocery store is soooo far from my house.. and the mall.. oh my goodness.. and trying to get on the bus here with your packages... it's like asking to have a horrible day


----------



## 08marchbean

i must be a snob the :haha: weve got the icandy peach and at 500/600 i think thats ALOT of money for a pram but it was what is practical for us and i like it. we also got it bought as a present of 2 people and put our own money in so it only cost us bout 150 of our money but hey, i dont mind if people think its snobby i luurve it :D 

everyone i know who has had a stokke hates it by the time they have a toddler anyway coz it doesnt recline when its forward facing,only when parent facing.so i dont think its worth the nearly 1000 price tag as they al bought different ones at a later date!


----------



## Natasha2605

rockys-mumma said:


> I think if anyone has a Stokke and your not proper minted, your a prat! They are ugly and impratical and generally unaffordable to most people and even if you can afford it, SURELY there has got to be something you would rather spend your money on lol. Same goes to all pushchairs in that price range. Its just snobbery imo lol. Nothing wrong with a good ol' maclaren ect :lol:
> 
> 
> I'd rather a car than a £1000 pram thanks :rofl:

I don't know if you meant to but that comment comes across as quite rude and harsh to say the least. You can't go about calling people 'prats' and 'snobs' just for choosing to spend more on a pushchair, maybe they do have a bit of extra cash floating about, or maybe they've just saved hard for the pushchair they like the look of. 

When we chose a pushchair for Summer money wasn't an issue because we would have saved for the one we wanted. In the end we got our Silvercross for £500 ish. Am I below the price range of being a snob?

Yes there's nothing wrong with a Maclaren, well there is for me because for what they are I think some of them are dead pricey. It's all down to personal choice and just because somebody spends more than maybe you would that doesnt make them a snob or a prat. :shrug:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lol!! I didn't mean it in the way that everyone has taken it to be honest. Its probably because i've not got the money for it and that I am totally not in the situaton to spend 1000 on a buggy that I struggle to see how people can spend SO much on a pram. Sorry if i offended anyone! Your not snobs, or twats really. Im probably just jealous :haha:

... all said and done I still wouldnt want a stokke lol. I'd rather a bugaboo :)


----------



## KiansMummy

I have a Quinny buzz 3 in Electric blue when out Birth - present (8 months) i still use it for just putting the carseat on for out and about, but ive never really used the buggy part as the seat unit and chassis dont fit in my car boot (duh i never thought about trying that before i bought it)

I also have a sky blue petite star zia from 5 months which i absolutley love its so light and folds up small.

But i really want a babystyle oyster and im doing my best to save up for one, but keep spending lol.. I will get one one day haha! xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

flutterbywing said:


> Not sure I should even say, and it would probably scare me to see it all written down, lol
> 
> We had a silvercross 3d for Jak (sold), and a chicco caddy (died), then got a quinny buzz when we were expecting Summer, also got a second hand phil and ted, but never used it, and sold it on for the same amount I paid, then got a silvercross dazzle because the buzz was too heavy for my liking, loved it but it wasn't parent facing and I always have my babies parent facing, so I sold it, and the quinny buzz and bought a bebe confort streety, I love this, we still have it but it lives at my mums house for when she has the kids, I then bought a second hand cossatto duet lite to take on holiday with us, it would be a slight over reaction to say it ruined my holiday but it wasn't far off, promptly sold that on again for what I paid for it. When I got PG with Noah I wanted a pram with a carry cot and it would cost me £200 to get a carrycot for the streety, so I bought a mamas and papas sola and carrycot for £350, this is my main pushchair now, but I also have a silvercross pop duo which is fab :D
> 
> so the compressed version
> 
> Silvercross 3d SOLD
> Chicco caddy DIED
> Quinny Buzz SOLD
> Phil n Teds SOLD
> Silvercross dazzle SOLD
> Cossatto duet lite SOLD
> Bebe confort streety AT MUMS
> Mamas and papas sola
> Silvercross pop duo

Wow what a lot of prams lol.. When my buzz broke and went for repair the shop leant me the streety and i really couldnt get to grips with it, i was always crashing into kerbs and that lol and soon wanted my buzz back, the only good thing i thought about it was how it folded so easily and how light it was in comparison to the buzz oh and the bigger shopping basket (actually quite a lot of things i liked about it lol :dohh:) xx


----------



## louandivy

I used to have a Mamas and Papas Sola, now I have a Phil and Teds smart buggy:
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/phil-and-teds-smart.jpg
I like it but I have used it like 3 times, Ivy still lives in the Ergo! My baby is 9 months and I'm still nervous to use a buggy :rofl:


----------



## louandivy

Just googled the Stokke. They look sooo weird and ugly!


----------



## AriannasMama

I couldn't see spending over $150 for a stroller, lol. Mine that came with my travel system ($219) works just fine! Its a bit bulky but thats my only issue.


----------



## bumpy_j

I have a silvercross 3d that someone gave to me and I hate HATE it so much, but going pushchair shopping tomorrow and coming home with a new sola

https://images.nitrosell.com/product_images/10/2381/large-m-p-sola-grass.jpg

I quite have my eye on the cosatto swift lite supa but haven't really heard enough about it, looks super light though

https://www.baby-pages.co.uk/images/_lib/cosatto-swift-lite-supa-stroller-little-pip-squeak-3021368-0-1301741044000.jpg


----------



## bumpy_j

I kinda like stokkes :blush: they look fun to be in they're so high up and scary looking


----------



## louandivy

bumpy_j said:


> I kinda like stokkes :blush: they look fun to be in they're so high up and scary looking

I love that you like them because theyre scary looking :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah I'd like a ride in a Stokke! It'd be an experience


----------



## Jemma_x

Ive got a bugaboo gecko and a silvercross pop


----------



## Rhio92

Oooo tobe in a pushchair again... :haha: Just lie there and sleep, watch the world go by and not have to be the one faffing about trying to get on a bus full of rude and ignorant people who sit in the buggy park and wont move! :grr: :gun:


----------



## ames_x

I loveee prams. I really want a Quinny Zapp Xtra, but my LO is 18 months so I can't justify the money :(

First pram was Quinny Buzz 3, sold it after a few weeks because we hardly used it and it was too big..
Then I had a Luna Mix, again sold it because I wanted a stroller

So now I have this;

https://www.lilimay.com/strollers/maclaren/spitfire.php


----------



## abbSTAR

I have the Mothercare Urban Detour and i HATE it, ok its easy to push but its big and bulky and i often find myself tipping the pram going down the curb because of the front wheel.

I also have the hauck capri, this was a quick purchase as i needed a lightwieght pram to go to bristol with as the mothercare one is SO heavy and impossible to carry with a baby its OK but not brilliant i don't like not having air filled wheels they make a horibble noise and its horrible to push SO.....


Im going to get the iCandy Apple i love love love love it its AMAZING! and it aint to bad a price either as i don't need any of the extras and ill be selling my others so im very happy!

and i must admit i did look at the stokke explory but they're a stupid price and i wanted to view one before buying but nowhere has them so i gave up, i really just liked them being high up and that was about it lol.


----------



## lauram_92

I hate my pram, I got it second hand but it is so big & bulky.. The raincover clip is also broken.. But it was an offer I couldn't refuse. I am really tempted to buy another but it will just be a waste of money seeing as this one still does the job..


----------



## leoniebabey

first i has the petite star dot which was great while LO fit in the carrycot but he outgre it at 2 months. It's quite heavy and bulky too (although im using this atm as my other one i darnt use after the sick episode) that cost me £210 with the carrycot

i then bought an obaby zezu which is parent facing and i looooooove it! but it stinks of sick atm, well it may not now i just cba to check.

i also have an obaby escape (stroller) which i hate its hard to push (cost £35)

i have a graco century stroller which seems a better stroller however it doesnt recline so its never been used :dohh: (cost £30)

1st pic is the petie star dot
2nd obaby zezu (with LO in it :lol:)
3rd my obaby stroller
 



Attached Files:







100_2709.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC01401.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 9









stroller.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## stephx

abbSTAR said:


> I have the Mothercare Urban Detour and i HATE it, ok its easy to push but its big and bulky and i often find myself tipping the pram going down the curb because of the front wheel.
> 
> I also have the hauck capri, this was a quick purchase as i needed a lightwieght pram to go to bristol with as the mothercare one is SO heavy and impossible to carry with a baby its OK but not brilliant i don't like not having air filled wheels they make a horibble noise and its horrible to push SO.....
> 
> 
> Im going to get the iCandy Apple i love love love love it its AMAZING! and it aint to bad a price either as i don't need any of the extras and ill be selling my others so im very happy!
> 
> and i must admit i did look at the stokke explory but they're a stupid price and i wanted to view one before buying but nowhere has them so i gave up, i really just liked them being high up and that was about it lol.

You will LOVE the apple it's looverly :thumbup: x


----------



## xSophieBx

I have the oyster with grape colour pack and a buggysnuggle footmuff.



I also have a Obaby stroller for my holiday but wanna sell it to get a petite zia for my holiday, anyone had one & is it good? Or shall I just keep the obaby? Ahh Help. I love my oyster but cos I travel up to my dads every weekend I want a pram I can leave there too, and Lily just dont look comfy in the obaby

This is the obaby:


----------



## annawrigley

xSophieBx said:


> I have the oyster with grape colour pack and a buggysnuggle footmuff.
> View attachment 193999
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Obaby stroller for my holiday but wanna sell it to get a petite zia for my holiday, anyone had one & is it good? Or shall I just keep the obaby? Ahh Help. I love my oyster but cos I travel up to my dads every weekend I want a pram I can leave there too, and Lily just dont look comfy in the obaby
> 
> This is the obaby:
> View attachment 194000

I have the grape colour pack too but have never used it cos its too girly :haha: I thought it looked almost acceptable for a boy online! But no


----------



## xSophieBx

annawrigley said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> I have the oyster with grape colour pack and a buggysnuggle footmuff.
> View attachment 193999
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Obaby stroller for my holiday but wanna sell it to get a petite zia for my holiday, anyone had one & is it good? Or shall I just keep the obaby? Ahh Help. I love my oyster but cos I travel up to my dads every weekend I want a pram I can leave there too, and Lily just dont look comfy in the obaby
> 
> This is the obaby:
> View attachment 194000
> 
> 
> I have the grape colour pack too but have never used it cos its too girly :haha: I thought it looked almost acceptable for a boy online! But noClick to expand...

Lol, Mmm yeh I probs wouldnt use it for a boy, I did see a boy in a icandy cherry in the mullberry colour the other day though - thats purple! I love the ocean colour pack for a boy xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

louandivy said:


> I used to have a Mamas and Papas Sola, now I have a Phil and Teds smart buggy:
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/phil-and-teds-smart.jpg
> I like it but I have used it like 3 times, Ivy still lives in the Ergo! My baby is 9 months and I'm still nervous to use a buggy :rofl:

Is that phil and teds suitable from birth and does it parent face? xxxx


----------



## Rhio92

We're getting the Sola tomorrow :happydance: :dance: :happydance: Found one cheap on gumtree :thumbup: x


----------



## jenny_wren

emily's had

a mamas and papas travel system
a graco travel system
a ziggy zebra stroller

and now we use a quinny zapp

all of which were passed down or brought
for cheap, we gave them away afterwards
so we just use the zapp now

but she hardly uses it anyway :haha:

and my mums got a cheap pink umbrella buggy
at hers, she brought it on offer for about £4 lol

xx​


----------



## louandivy

Luke's_mummy said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> I used to have a Mamas and Papas Sola, now I have a Phil and Teds smart buggy:
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/phil-and-teds-smart.jpg
> I like it but I have used it like 3 times, Ivy still lives in the Ergo! My baby is 9 months and I'm still nervous to use a buggy :rofl:
> 
> Is that phil and teds suitable from birth and does it parent face? xxxxClick to expand...

You can buy a carrycot to use from birth and an adaptor to make it parent face :) Its a great buggy, really good if you live in a city and use public transport a lot.


----------



## Mei190

I have the Mamas&Papas Luna mix in Denim. Car seat also in denim. Suits me well and cost around £400. Not 'too' bad I thought until reading some of this thread XD


----------



## Luke's_mummy

louandivy said:


> Luke's_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> I used to have a Mamas and Papas Sola, now I have a Phil and Teds smart buggy:
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/phil-and-teds-smart.jpg
> I like it but I have used it like 3 times, Ivy still lives in the Ergo! My baby is 9 months and I'm still nervous to use a buggy :rofl:
> 
> Is that phil and teds suitable from birth and does it parent face? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You can buy a carrycot to use from birth and an adaptor to make it parent face :) Its a great buggy, really good if you live in a city and use public transport a lot.Click to expand...

Thanks, we live in london and rely on busses!!


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's new ride.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/206836_10150550286450230_786935229_18341695_3544428_n.jpg

Woohoo, jogging stroller!


----------



## x__amour

Ooh cute, Daphne! Where'd you get it? :D


----------



## vinteenage

Target! It's Babytrends. It was $100 which was the cheapest i saw for a jogging stroller, good reviews and it did well on our walk today!


----------



## Srrme

vinteenage said:


> Target! It's Babytrends. It was $100 which was the cheapest i saw for a jogging stroller, good reviews and it did well on our walk today!

We just bought that stroller for Elias too. I love it! We've gone hiking on trails a few times with it. :D


----------



## mummymunch

I have 3 :blush:

I have the Loola, with the winadoo carry cot, bebeconfort car seat & chair:
https://i52.tinypic.com/10frm92.jpg
In black

I have the silver cross S4 with the ventura car seat:
https://i55.tinypic.com/29gbu9v.jpg

And a maclaren techno xt
https://i56.tinypic.com/hvqgjb.jpg

I'm a buggy s*ut, sorry!

The loola is my aunt's, i bought the carry cot for £30
The s4 is a replacement as we have to give my aunt hers back as shes pregnant! it was £70 from ebay
Macleren was £10 from my friend!


----------

